# Twin blastocysts



## katie76 (Dec 24, 2010)

Hi all

Had 4th and final blastocyst transferred today the embryologist thought it was starting to split or something not sure if turn out to be twins just wondered if anyone else has experienced this? Thanks xx


----------



## catherino (Jun 16, 2010)

hi katie they might of meant that it had started hatching. Thats where the it is ready for implantation on et. But there is always a chance that any embryo can split into twins. I had a blast transferred on Sunday. Hope you get the result u dream of Xx


----------



## katie76 (Dec 24, 2010)

Thanks - how you doing with the wait? Not like it was hatching that happendd on the last one it looks really odd hope its a good thing whatever the reason!!!! 

When is your blood test? Sharing all my     with you!! Let me know how you get on xx


----------

